# Pro-Staff



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

i'm not


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Trophy Blend Scents and NOAH(ArcheryTalk based Prostaff). In the future I will possibly be shooting for Bowtech, Vaportrail(limbdriver is a sweet rest), and TcArchery Custom Bowstrings.


----------



## bowboy0 (May 19, 2007)

I am a proud Pro Staff member for:
Ben Pearson Archery
Gold Tip
Turbo Nock
Big JONson
Vortex Optics
Specialty Archery
Griswold Archery
Vapor Trail
Pine Ridge Archery
Scott Archery
Grim Reaper Broadheads
Vane Tec
Trophy Taker
Axcel Sights
Gun Star Sighting Solutions
Sling Braid
Bow Jax 
Bow Rattler
Scorpion Venom
Trophy Blend Scent

Jake


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

i am a staff shooter for : 
know one


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Im a shooter for the Following:

Hoyt Archery
Easton
Specialty Archery (Bronze Staff)
Bohning
Ranger Bowstrings
Pathfinder Arrow Wraps
Grim Reaper Broadheads
Vital Bow Gear Sights
Scott

& Also, im a staff shooter for the Shop I work at.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

i shoot for alpine archery and asat. but i get GOOD deals or free stuff from: carbon express, gold tip, ripcord and trophytaker because my dad knows or is friends with the people at these companies.


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

I just pro-staff for goose/duck hunting, is all.:teeth:


----------



## chevy4x4 (Aug 10, 2008)

2wyoming said:


> Im a shooter for the Following:
> 
> Hoyt Archery
> Easton
> ...


You kill me Tom haha. But you need to get me hooked up wit Spring Hill when I start shootin more.

Anyways I shoot for:
Scott's Strings (Bronze Level)
T.B.C. hopefully


----------



## LilHog (Jul 27, 2008)

look at my signature


----------



## ChadLister (Jan 28, 2009)

*im on*

Darton Archery
Goldtip Arrows
Axcel Aights
A.E.P. Stabilizers
Vital Gear
Vaportrails Strings
Badriver archery
Alepn Optics
Girts Archery


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

How do you get hooked up with them? I really want to shoot for a company but dont know how. I'm a good shooter but dont know how to become a prostaffer...can anyone get me hooked up with someone...I already talked to the tcstrings guy


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

Joe(y) said:


> How do you get hooked up with them? I really want to shoot for a company but dont know how. I'm a good shooter but dont know how to become a prostaffer...can anyone get me hooked up with someone...I already talked to the tcstrings guy


give
bowboy0
a pm he helped me get my sponcers


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

me too im a decent shooter average about a 280-260. i would be a good choice if a company is trying to advertise i go to a 3d shoot almost everyweekend. if anyone knows ppl looking for shooter let me know


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

same here I shoot 320-360 and i switched to BT two weeks ago if anyone can give me advice on how to get sponsored let me know


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

Joe(y) said:


> same here I shoot 320-360 and i switched to BT two weeks ago if anyone can give me advice on how to get sponsored let me know


what kind of spot do you get a 320 - 360 on man


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

sup3rfox said:


> me too im a decent shooter average about a 280-260. i would be a good choice if a company is trying to advertise i go to a 3d shoot almost everyweekend. if anyone knows ppl looking for shooter let me know


sorry shoulda specified on a 30 target 3d course thats my average


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

hay when yall post scores make sure to post what the max you can possibly get is

plz cause spot shooters like me dont know anything about 3-d rather thatn you shoot fome


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

a 30 target course is max score of 360 so i usually shoot 260-280 outa 360


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Companies dont sponser shooters that bring home good scores, though that may be a small part of it. They want archers who are good at helping others and can represent the sport of archery. They also look for people who are good at selling archery products because that's exactly why they are looking for pro staffers, so they can sell more and advertise through them. You have to think about what you can give the company, not about what the company can give you.


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

i hear u there. i love helping little kids who are first starting one kid i helped get started just went out and shot his high score this week and it made me proud to know i helped him


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

From what I have read on company sites, you almost need to be a staff-shooter for a range of shop to get picked up.

That being said, the folks at tru-ball are really great at accepting people for shooting staff. When I signed up at vegas, they said that anyone who comes to shoots like vegas deserves to be a staff shooter for a company.


----------



## ktyre (Dec 2, 2008)

*pro staff*

custom archery supply 
www.custom-arrows.com

b-stinger stabilzers
www.b-stinger.com
about to be with 
sure loc sights 
victory arrows 
scott


----------



## Oregonian (Mar 4, 2009)

Only Pro-staff of Trophy Taker and shop shooter for Martin Archery, and thats fine with me, a few years back I owned a hunting website called TripleActionOutdoors.com and I was busy as heck representing and advertising products, it was a literal pain!

I was sponsored by:

Gametamers treestands.
Buck Bomb
Quaker Boy Game Calls
Predator magnet game calls
Magnus
Rage
Glendel
Predator Snyper shooting styx
Harmon Scents
Steel Force broadheads.
and a few others I can't remember... It is something you have to plan carefully and not get carried away in! Best thing to do is pick out a couple good companies with good products and help them in as many ways as possible, believe it or not one main thing is killing trophies, if you can kill a lot of good trophy animals you are gonna have companies come to you.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Sent in my application to TC archery yesterday... Selections are made in two weeks.


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

just thought i would say this that u guys are all lucky sob's


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

HOW DO YOU DO IT???!!!! it bothers me so much because i want to be on a staff more than anything but have no idea how to start! it kills me!


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

I shoot for Onestringer Arrow Wraps...


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

I am currently sponsered By:
Trophy Blend Scents
Cajun Archery "Bowfishing"
Tc Custom Bowstrings
& maybe Quick Draw arrow rests"bowfishing"

u just have to be good at what u do help promote products and rep[resent the great tradition of archery


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

check my sig


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Trophy Blend Pro Staffer, and hopefully soon to be a Mathews Pro staffer through the archery shop we go to.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Oregonian said:


> Only Pro-staff of Trophy Taker and shop shooter for Martin Archery, and thats fine with me, a few years back I owned a hunting website called TripleActionOutdoors.com and I was busy as heck representing and advertising products, it was a literal pain!
> 
> I was sponsored by:
> 
> ...


I want to get on the Trophy Taker pro staff because I shoot a T.T. drop away rest and I LOVE IT! Are there any spots available in their staff if so PM me?.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey guys I need to get hooked up with Easton and Muzzy. if any of you guys could help me with that please PM me sometime this weekend, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hoyt1021 said:


> HOW DO YOU DO IT???!!!! it bothers me so much because i want to be on a staff more than anything but have no idea how to start! it kills me!


im with you there.


----------



## red man (Aug 7, 2008)

in my signature


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

im staff for Athens. 
Its all about who you know....at least for me lol


----------



## Chelsey Day (Dec 1, 2008)

I staff shoot for

Monster Bows
Gulf Coast Archery (south paw) staff
Trophy Blend Scents
Frog Hollow Sport Shop


waiting for offers from: :smile:

gold tip / my arrow of choice
Magnus-the broad head I used to kill my first deer ever
flex fletch or dura vane (droping the blazers)
and anyone else that will take on a girl that can shoot:smile:


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

I am on Pro-Staff for

PSE Archery

Norway Ind. (duravane)

Trophy Blend Scents

Lumenok

and i am just happy with that


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

see below


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

just got on scotts strings shooting staff


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Athens Archery ProStaff..................:thumbs_up
Bass and Bucks Staff shooter...........:thumbs_up
Vortex Optics Prostaff.....................:thumbs_up
Vaportrail Archery ProStaff...............:thumbs_up
Victory Arrow Shooting staff.............:thumbs_up
B-Stinger Stabilizer ProStaff..............:thumbs_up
Michiana Backwoods Adventure Staff..:thumbs_up


I enjoy representing each company on the course and in the field.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm a Field Staffer for PSE


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

just got my acceptance letter in the mall from tru ball today


----------



## RYAN RUSSELL (Apr 24, 2008)

*prostaff*

look at sig.


----------



## kody10 (Apr 24, 2009)

i am a great shooter and love the sport. i already tell people how much i love the products i shoot. if you can help get hooked up with pearson, easton, trophy taker, tru-ball, doinker, or shrewd archery send me a pm since i already have these products.


----------



## Metzger (May 16, 2009)

Im hunting for Magnus Broadheads and GroundSwat camo at the moment. Working on getting set up with a few others. Should know more in a few weeks.


----------



## turkey track (Apr 14, 2008)

i want to be sponserd by some arrow company goldtip and muzzie would be great ^_^ if anyone has the hookups pm me i would love to do that !


----------

